# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  How much?

## darz

Just wondering how much i would be looking for a 5x5 pergola...or if anyone is intersted they can do it for a weekend job. im in adelaide thanks. :2thumbsup:  :Smilie:  pm me .

----------

